# High Protein Foods



## Guest

Anyone looking for new protein rich foods to throw in their diet check out this site.

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/9847/protein.html


----------



## OnePack

thanks for the link

i don't think i can eat a cup of almonds though.


----------



## robdog

yeh almonds are meant to be wicked for protein.


----------



## powerU

go really well toasted (not in a toaster!) with brocolli too.


----------



## hackskii

Beef, broccoli and almonds with a little plumb sauce is really yummy.

Oh thanks now I am hungry thinking about food dieting.

That was a mistake


----------



## Killerkeane

i dont know who posted it now but somebody posted they eat loadsa nuts in yogurt.

I have tried blending nuts until really fine like a sauce almost so i dont choke). You might find it easier that way matraca to get more protein down ya


----------



## OnePack

blend until its like sauce! i think i'll try putting some crushes nuts (almonds or whatever) in yoghurt..hmmm..which yoghurt shall i go for..


----------



## Killerkeane

i go for any yogurt really, my personal favourite is those muller ones, especially the strawberry flavour Yum Yum!


----------



## Killerkeane

A tip for somebody trying to gain weight:

A very good breakfast meal could consist of:

1 bowl of Porridge with a scoop of whey protein, 2-3 eggs!!! That is a good start to the day!


----------



## OnePack

yes, very good, although i'd have the whey in water first thing.and also some flax seed or optimum oil blend from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## winger

Killerkeane said:


> A tip for somebody trying to gain weight:
> 
> A very good breakfast meal could consist of:
> 
> 1 bowl of Porridge with a scoop of whey protein, 2-3 eggs!!! That is a good start to the day!


That is a perfect breakfast. 

If you buy the yogurts with the live culture in them, they can aid in digestion.

Some manufacturers add other cultures during processing to

enhance the health-promoting potential of yogurt. The most

commonly added cultures include Lactobacillus acidophilus, L.

casei, L. reuteri and Bifidobacterium bifidum. These "probiotic"

bacteria pass through the stomach to the gastrointestinal (GI)

tract. There, they help maintain a healthy balance between the

200-plus kinds of bacteria that live there.

Just make sure it has a live starter

culture.

Oh and atibiotics work way better with yogurt. Atibiotics kill all culture so if you take a good culture in your system the atibiotics end up killing the bad and the yogurt puts the good back in.


----------



## Killerkeane

is that true? wow, try that one out.


----------



## hackskii

That is exactly women get yeast infections when they take anitbiotics. Antibiotics kill frendly bacteria and bad bacteria as well. So always after antibiotics you should replace your probiotics. The stuff I just bought has something like 2 million active cultures in just a helf ounce of the liquid. Got to keep it in the fridge after you open it up. Has no taste as well.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> The stuff I just bought has something like 2 million active cultures in just a helf ounce of the liquid. Got to keep it in the fridge after you open it up. Has no taste as well.


How much is a helf? Is it half of an Elf?  Im going to need a bigger refrigerator.


----------



## Killerkeane

when i get ill i never take any form of medication unless i absolutly have to. I am on astihistamines at the moment, i hate taking them but i have too for rmy particlar problem(skin)


----------



## Killerkeane

its not a problem as such, but my skin gets painfully itchy at times and it is unbearable


----------



## winger

Is your skin dry or red?


----------



## OnePack

same here, i get itchy sometimes especially on the legs and sometimes chest


----------



## Panthro

i get psoriasis, and since upping my healthy fats, so loads of fatty fish, optimum oil, whole eggs and avocados (yum yum) and also drinking LOTS of fluids, it has helped more than any medication etc (which i dont even bother to use now) and apart from a tiny bit, the psoriasis has almost completely gone...

Diet has a massive effect on the quality of your skin.. so make sure its good!


----------



## Killerkeane

yeah it is in patches all over my chest, arms, shoulders, abs. It is like brownish/reddish colour and looks very dry.


----------



## Killerkeane

looks like eczema (worng spelling i know but i cant be fcuked to correct it), but the doc says it isnt so ill take her word for it.


----------



## winger

Panthro said:


> i get psoriasis, and since upping my healthy fats, so loads of fatty fish, optimum oil, whole eggs and avocados (yum yum) and also drinking LOTS of fluids, it has helped more than any medication etc (which i dont even bother to use now) and apart from a tiny bit, the psoriasis has almost completely gone...
> 
> Diet has a massive effect on the quality of your skin.. so make sure its good!


Take in the good fats. Hydrate the skin. Did you do a cycle?


----------



## Killerkeane

hmm well i eat loadsa fish now, take flax seed oil 3 times a day. Drink so much water that i am p1ssing every 10 minutes. I eat no saturated fat anymore, just whole decent quality nutritious food and im loving it!!


----------

